# progesterone delaying period?



## Josyl (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi everyone

I'm currently on the 2ww of my second IVF.  2 embryos were transferred on 19 July and since the second week I have been experiencing period like pains   .  I'm now on day 15 post transfer and with this cycle I have been given progesterone, which I believe can delay AF, if so does anyone know by how many days?  Duirng my first IVF AF arrived day 13 post transfer and with the frozen AF arrived on day 11 post transfer.  I tested on day 10 post transfer and BFN, I'm convinced its not worked and have just been carrying on as normal since the second week.

Has anyone else had a similar experience?  I'm resigned to the fact that AF is on her way and now I just want to get it over and done with.

Best wishes to all

X


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you're 15dpt have you tested yet ?  What day did your clinic advise testing ?

Personally I'd say that testing at 10dpt is justs too early to get an accurate result...there are plenty of ladies who have got a BFN even at 13dpt and then tested positive at 14dpt.

I would definitely test !

As for how long can the progesterone delay AF...we're all different so there's no way of knowing.  Some women may bleed before test day, others may get a BFN and start bleeding as soon as they stop taking the progesterone...and others may get a BFN, stop the progesterone and not bleed for up to 6 weeks or more...we all respond differently and each treatment cycle can vary as well.

Fingers crossed the reason for you not bleeding is because you've got a +ve.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Josyl (Jul 27, 2007)

Many thanks for your repsonse.

I was told by the clinic to test on August 6th or to go in and see them, so that isn't until Monday.  Although I've convinced myself that it hasn't worked becuase of the period pains there is a little bit of me that is hanging onto the hope that it may have and I'm a bit scared of testing in case it is BFN and then all hopes will really be dashed.

X


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

To be honest, if you're 15dpt now then I think you're gonna get an accurate result...whether you test today or on Monday (18dpt).

I know our clinic advise testing at 14dpt and some even say at 14 days past EC.

I can understand you wanting to hold on to the dream though but I don't think I'd be able to wait any longer than 14dpt to test as I'd just want to know.

Lots of women get AF pains during 2ww and it still goes on to be a positive result so certainly not always a bad sign.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

Hi Josyl,

OMG go and do a test, you could be PG  

I have had 3 tx ICSI and AF always raised it ugly head before I got to day 14 to do the test, on tx number 3 I was convinced it hadn't worked as I had really bad period pains even though I hadn't come on, sore (.) (.) and all the sighs that I was about to come on, did the test and got a BFP and my consultant said that pregnancy pains are like period pains, the pains lasted till about 6 weeks PG, don't give up hope just yet sounds very promising to me,  

I cant believe your clinic making you wait till day 18 think 14 is torture enough.

Sending you loads of positive vibes    

PLEASE LET ME KNOW

Hayley xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## am27 (Mar 29, 2006)

I had terrbile A/F type pains during the last few days of my 2ww.  I was convinced that it was all over and that A/F was definately on its way.  I was wrong though.  I had regular A/F type pains up until about 7/8 weeks pregnant.  I still get the odd one now at 11 weeks.

Stay positive!  If I were you I would go and test.  18 dpt seems a long time to have to wait!
  
Anna x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I also had AF pains and got BFP's!! 

TESTTTTTTT TEST TEST


----------



## Josyl (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi everyone

Many thanks for your positive words, it's so encouraging to hear all your stories, finding this site is the best thing ever, it's so nice for other people to understand what you are going through, although you can tell family and friends what is going on I don't think anyone can truly undertsand that daily anguise that you go through, especially on the 2ww, unless they have been there.  

I've been out and bought a test but will wait until hubster gets home to test later, then if its -ve we can open a bottle of vino together   & if it's +ve he will be here to share the good news  .

Has anyone else had side effects from Progesterone?  I've been getting terrible headaches that can last all day and an uncomfortable feeling in my tummy every morning, almost like I've eaten something dodgy the night before.

Good luck to you all    

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Try not to drink any fluids for a few hours before doing the test if you're going to do it this evening...you don't want the HCG levels being diluted !!!

Progesterone is what suppotrs early pregnancy until placenta takes over and it can cause lots of pregnancy like symptoms so unfortunately it can just add to the confusion...I had lots of wierd and wonderful side effects and symptoms whilst taking progesterone supplements through treatment...but I also have naturally high progesterone levels so when ttc naturally, I get lots of symptoms following ovulation...pretty much the same symptoms on times I've conceived as all those I've not !

Lots of luck for testing...will keep an eye out for you  
Natasha


----------



## Josyl (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning

Well I tested last night and my heart leapt when I thought I saw a +ve but when I looked at it properly it was a BFN  , so it is definitely the progesterone which is delaying AF, I want to stop taking it this morning but DH says not to stop until I've spoken to the clinic but personally I can't see the point.  I think he is more gutted than me, that's not to say that I don't feel like my heart is being broken, but I feel doubly guilty about him.  I wish I had a crystal ball which could tell me if it is ever going to work, if it's not then we won't have to go through all this and can learn how to cope with it.

My acupuncturist says that as I've now had 5 little ones replaced in total none of which have taken then I should ask for some tests, I think to see if there is a reaon why they aren't implanting.  Although MFS in Manchester are lovely (apart from one grumpy nurse) they don't offer any further solutions / investigations and just shrug their shoulders and say 'oh well maybe next time', when clearly something isn't working as it should.  I'm thinking of approaching Care Manchester as they offer assisted hatching and allow embryos to get to the blastocyst stage before replacing, which I think can increase the chances of success.  MFS don't have licenses to do these things as they don't believe that they have any affect.  I've got 3 frozen left, 2 of which are top grade and don't want to waste them as such.  Not sure if Care will be able to transfer frozen embryo's from MFS.  Has anyone else done this or heard of it being done?

Anyway, I'm sending lots of     to others going through this and hope you have some good news soon

X


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

So sorry it was a BFN 

Take care of yourself and DH.

Natasha x


----------



## lmf (Dec 7, 2005)

so sorry to hear bfn! i am 14 days post fet and due to test tomrw at the hospital. so i decided to do hpt this am and bfn! not even a faint line so i am defeated for the 3rd time. i feel numb but have a tiny bit of hope in the back of my mind things could change by tomrw. anyone test neg on day 14 then pos on day 15? i too am wondering if all my cycles have been (in the consultants words 'text book') why are they not taking? they just seem to say oh well try again. if someone said it will work i would keep going but no one knows for sure and dont seem to want to check out for any further problems. i had both tubes removed in july 05 but apparently all else is ok.  can things get any worse!!!??


----------

